# BAN the Above Poster...



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Borrowed this fun idea from another forum. This is nothing serious, but rather a fun game.

Rules: For the duration of this thread; you're a moderator on a total power trip! You're evil and angry... You have to make up a reason to ban the poster above you! And possibly a snappy comeback, you know how mods are.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

oooh no...I can see this one not turning out too well, I'll pass...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> oooh no...I can see this one not turning out too well, I'll pass...




@hollydolly it's only a game, 

I could say I ban Hollydolly cuz she refuses to play the game...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

Fair enough..I'll stay banned from this game


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Fair enough..I'll stay banned from this game


----------



## Wren (Feb 4, 2020)

I ban mike4lorie for banning holly


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

I ban Wren for writing the name in blue


----------



## Wren (Feb 4, 2020)

It looks black to me mike, what now ? We’ve all been banned, shall we aBANdon the game


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)

Banning Wren for trying to ban the game...


----------



## Wren (Feb 10, 2020)

Is that what they call a ‘double banny’ ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

*Banning Mike4lorie for not banning me !*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2020)

Banning Sassycakes for not banning Wren.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

*Banning Ken N Tx for picking on  me !*


----------



## Wren (Feb 11, 2020)

Banning Mike for starting it


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Banning Wren for not being here to play the game now...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2020)

Banning @mike4lorie for picking on @Wren


----------



## Wren (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m here, !   

Banning Mike for banning me


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

@mike4lorie  missing in action


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> @mike4lorie  missing in action


Yes I was just thinking that yesterday.. I hope he's ok, but I know he posts elsewhere as well, perhaps I should go and look at the other forums.. and see if he's still posting there..


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I was just thinking that yesterday.. I hope he's ok, but I know he posts elsewhere as well, perhaps I should go and look at the other forums.. and see if he's still posting there..



It's been almost two months since he has posted anything  on this board.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

Here I am... Sorry to bring concern... Been going through some pretty heavy-duty tests for cancer of my lungs and stomach,  NO cancer, but being tested for cystic fibrosis now... Also sold the house, cuz too much work for Lorie, So moving into the city with her Mom till I get through the rest of my tests, and looking for a house with a little less property... Instead of 15 acres, something with 2 or 3 acres...


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Good to se you again, Mike.  Good news about no cancer (and what better news is there?)  and good luck with the other tests. Your move sounds like a good idea also. I've downsized twice, and never regretted it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> Here I am... Sorry to bring concern... Been going through some pretty heavy-duty tests for cancer of my lungs and stomach,  NO cancer, but being tested for cystic fibrosis now... Also sold the house, cuz too much work for Lorie, So moving into the city with her Mom till I get through the rest of my tests, and looking for a house with a little less property... Instead of 15 acres, something with 2 or 3 acres...


Fantastic news about them not finding cancer , but I hope they find what's actually ailing you, and get it sorted...

Moving is very stressful, hope you find something soon


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)

Well, we are almost packed up, got just about everything into 2 16 foot pods... Should have them both filled in the next few days...

Looked at an interesting bungalow today (yesterday)...


----------

